# Vertical Led Light Penetrator 420X



## m4s73r (Nov 3, 2014)

Came across this Led light, Anyone familiar with this or have used similar? Its a big investment Just curious.

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2012/7/prweb9691178.htm


----------



## Cpappa27 (Nov 3, 2014)

m4s73r said:


> Came across this Led light, Anyone familiar with this or have used similar? Its a big investment Just curious.
> 
> http://www.prweb.com/releases/2012/7/prweb9691178.htm


 I like that. That's SICK Im buying 4 now. Thanks for the post


----------



## Cpappa27 (Nov 3, 2014)

nevermind they are over 2 grand eac h lol


----------



## Ammastor (Nov 4, 2014)

build something similar. People build there own all the time I bet you could build 4 for way way less.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 4, 2014)

I am not that electronically inclined.


----------



## Ammastor (Nov 4, 2014)

was just a thought that was all.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2014)

hydrogrowled is a very shady company.


----------



## zep_lover (Nov 12, 2014)

i have one.i am not using it.i run 4 plants and the light has 5 sides.i might try it with 4 led cobs above to fill in the dark spaces .with the lens on it and 5 sides it does not light evenly at all in a 4 sided cabinet.


----------



## zep_lover (Nov 12, 2014)

good thing i bought mine used for 600!much better price then new


----------



## indianajones (Dec 1, 2014)

just use bridgelux vero 10s and DIY


----------



## redbeardy5 (Dec 2, 2014)

You could build your own and put a fan blowing up to cool the units. I would love to see this.


----------



## Kush Killington (Dec 2, 2014)

Yu cud do so much more wit 2k >.>

Sir KK


----------

